# Need Advice on Training my Golden



## LevontheGolden (Sep 22, 2014)

We've had our Golden Retriever puppy for just over a week. His name is Levon and so far, he's been great! Took to his crate right away and doesn't have any issues going to the bathroom outside - if we read his signs right and react quickly. If it's number 2, he usually lets out a little whimper and hasn't gone inside the house...until this morning. For #1, he hasn't quite figured out how to 'ask'. If we notice him sniffing around (or if it's about 10 mins after a meal), we bring him to his spot in the backyard and he goes - we've been praising and treating accordingly.

Here's what I need advice on - Levon sleeps a lot during the day, as most puppies do. However, around 8 PM, he gets super hyper active and we have a very difficult time calming him down. We're trying the 'measured and assertive' approach, ignoring him and not engaging when he yelps, jumps, nips and runs away from us. It seems to be getting worse as he gets more and more used to us, however. This morning, after a quick lead-training session outside, he went absolutely nuts and couldn't be calmed down. When we brought him inside, he started barking (uncharacteristic) and took a crap on the floor (also, uncharacteristic!). How can we get ahead of this behaviour and nip it in the bud?


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Sounds like your baby wanted to play! Trips outside to go to the bathroom do not do anything to excercise and develop the muscles that he will need as an adult. It is a great time to introduce the retrieve. Pick a long hallway and a white paint roller to start and get him going. With the hallway he has no were to go but return to you. When he learns that it is fun and you will throw it again, he will learn to want to return it to you. Always quite the game when he is still wanting more.

It is also a good time to start some outside walks in areas away from other dogs. He needs his full series of shots before he can frequent areas used by other dogs or wildlife. It will burn some energy and get his nose and brain activated. While the "zoomies" are fun the watch the first few times, it is really a sign that your pup is not getting enough exercise.

As for calming him down, just put him in his crate and let him calm himself down. That is extremely important! Think of a toddler with a melt down. It is time for a nap in his crib. Holding, coaxing, etc will only keep the melt down going for a longer time.

Good Luck with your new pup.


----------

